# Please hear the message



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2011)

...even if you don't like the genre.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 3, 2011)

Who would have ever thought this old Christian man would listen to a rap song and swell up with emotions.

Bro. Lecrae ministered to me tonight.

Here's the thing about Bro. Lecrae.  He preaches to himself, and allows us to listen and place ourselves in his spiritual shoes.

I like his heart.

Thanks F1 for keeping me up with the latest.  But my friends here at home must not find out that I'm listening to Christian rap.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 3, 2011)

Who would have ever thought this old Christian man would listen to a rap song and swell up with emotions.

Bro. Lecrae ministered to me tonight.

Here's the thing about Bro. Lecrae.  He preaches to himself, and allows us to listen and place ourselves in his spiritual shoes.

I like his heart.

Thanks F1 for keeping me up with the latest.  But my friends here at home must not find out that I'm listening to Christian rap.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> But my friends here at home must not find out that I'm listening to Christian rap.



I won't tell and I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 3, 2011)

Tomorrow's never promised, but it is we swear
Think we holding our own, just a fist full of air
God has never been obligated to give us life
If we fought for our rights, we'd be in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- tonight
Mere sinners own nothing but a fierce hand
We never loved Him, we pushed away His pierced hands
I rejected His love, grace, kindness, and mercy
Dying of thirst, yet willing to die thirsty
Eternally worthy, how could I live for less?
Patiently you turn my heart away from selfishness
I volunteer for your sanctifying surgery
I know the spirits purging me of everything that's hurting me
Removed the veil from my darkened eyes
So now every morning I open Your Word and see the sunrise
I hope in nothing, boast in nothing, only in your suffering
I live to show Your glory, dying to tell Your story


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 4, 2011)

He's witnessing based on where he came from and how he grew up. Thank you God for your full spectrum, like a rainbow, peeps to testify what they know....which is different than what I've known....and are willing to give You my sweet Lord, all the glory. The Holy Spirit 'connects' the dots for us. Hallelujah!

I bet the debil has earplugs for this kind of music, that can sometimes be warped and twisted into gangsta shoot yo mama rap!!


Jesus will meet you where you are....Thank you God for your  son Jesus!!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Tomorrow's never promised, but it is we swear
> Think we holding our own, just a fist full of air
> God has never been obligated to give us life
> If we fought for our rights, we'd be in Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- tonight
> ...





He's a rapping preacher 
and I'll tell you what.
He's a rapping teacher 
using what he's got.
He raps and praises the Son
For on the cross our salvation won.

Rap....rap....rappin' Ronnie


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 5, 2011)

> Live to make my boast in you alone...



This song is an amazing witness to the culture of "the day".

I also may not like rap, but there's no way that this doesn't reach in and speak to hearts.

Excellent message, thanks for sharing it F1.


----------

